# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  What was your starting dose of PRESCRIBED Testosterone?

## flatscat

Ok Boyz, 

Let's see what the weekly  dose is for ALL of you -respond if you are on a physician directed protocol (including clinics).

If you have decided to lower the amount on your own, still put what your script is for. Round up to the nearest fifty.

Flats

----------


## The Toad

I go through my family doctor. Started at 100mg's a week, tried 200mg's briefly, then backed off to 150mg's.... works for me

----------


## sirupate

Started on the gel at 5gms...then was upped to 10gms over the course of a year. Now starting injections at 200mg. every two weeks, so I responded in the Poll as 100mg./wk.

Jeff

----------


## marcus300

You didnt include Nebido  :Frown:

----------


## flatscat

If you can break it down for the newbs weekly - go for it!

----------


## JohnnyVegas

200mg/week Test Cyp.

----------


## Kenny G

Right now on 200/week but feeling a slight crash on day 5 and crash on 6.

----------


## zaggahamma

> You didnt include Nebido


nor is there a box for less than 100 a week  :Frown:   :Frown:  wah

200mg e3w

----------


## JohnnyVegas

> Right now on 200/week but feeling a slight crash on day 5 and crash on 6.


Break that up into two injections of 100mg. Twice a week. You will probably feel better.

----------


## steroid.com 1

> Right now on 200/week but feeling a slight crash on day 5 and crash on 6.


Ken, had the same thing. What johnny said; try splitting your dosage like Monday am 100 mg and Thursday pm 100 mg. That will help smooth out your peaks and valleys.

----------


## APIs

I "started" at 100 mgs/week divided into 2 shots, one every 3 days.

I quickly went up to 200 mgs/week divided into 2 shots, one every 3 - 4 days.

----------


## bass

200 mgs per week test cyp.

----------


## redz

I prescribed myself lol. I`m not on TRT.

----------


## Forest

200mg e2w

----------


## subnet

started at 100mg/week - Dr.
did 100mg every 6 days - Dr.
did 120mg/week - Dr.
did 60mg x 2 times per week - Dr. (but I split the dose up on my own)
did 80mg x 2 times per week - Dr.
am now on 200mg/week - clinic

probably more combinations but this is most of it!

----------


## tonyinnh

New to the forum........Just did my 3rd 100 shot.. Finally got to do it myself and bring stuff home... Going to the office for a shot is a pia.. (lol)

----------


## flatscat

bump - cant imagine only 18 votes -

----------


## Ratt

Doctor prescribed
150 mg eow 
Saw specialist 2weeks later who bumped me up to 100 mg/week
Been on that does since. I tweak the does slightly on the occasional injection with an extra 25mg but nothing to push me in the upper end of the scale.

----------


## flatscat

So far we can say based on these numbers from these members, that 100mg/week is not the most common dose (as has been said). 200/week is the clear leader at this point.

Bump for more votes.

----------


## Ratt

Of those who are on 200mg of test weekly, do they also use AI's and are thier T levels on the higher side of the scale? 
My levels are in the mid range which is working well for me at this time with no need to take AI's.

----------


## flatscat

bump - newbs add your answer - let's see if the dosage is going down.

----------


## TRT2010

150-200 everyweek Test C

----------


## bullshark99

200 per wk cyp, A.I and Hcg

----------


## SEOINAGE

100 each week to start.

----------


## flatscat

uh oh - 100's are catching up.......

----------


## J DIESEL3

Started on gel then I was changed to cyp injections at 200 a week with no AI or hcg .After about 6 or 7 weeks changed it to 120mg a week 60mg every 3.5 days.

----------


## JAMIE07652

200 my a week . I split my shot to twice a week.

----------


## dfwo

300mg every two weeks

----------


## JD250

LMAO......you guys will love this.....400mgs a week......don't worry I don't do it, right now I'm running deca so Im at 200mgs of test a week, when I'm on a normal protocol I stay around 150mgs a week.

----------


## jamotech

> LMAO......you guys will love this.....400mgs a week......don't worry I don't do it, right now I'm running deca so Im at 200mgs of test a week, when I'm on a normal protocol I stay around 150mgs a week.


Same here JD, well not anymore the doctor did catch it. He prescribed it at 100mg a week, pharm labeled at 400wk. Now thats considered a prescribed cycle. If I was a dr I wouldnt want my name on a 400wk prescription. Ive had a number of issues with this certain pharm, gonna request not to use them next order. This last time a vial came completely unlabeled, no lot number, expiration, ect. and all the prescription labels on the plastic containers keep peeling off.

----------


## jamotech

Double post

----------


## aspen2cody

3 weeks on TRT, 100mg a week every Friday, this Friday will be blood sample day. Dr is most likely going to bump up the dose according to my symptoms.

----------


## FireGuy

100mg a week, just went in for 4 week blood work. Would like like to settle in at 150mgs.

----------


## kelkel

120mg per week divided 60mg every 3.5 days. Doc writes for 200 per week to give me flexibility!

----------


## zaggahamma

> Same here JD, well not anymore the doctor did catch it. He prescribed it at 100mg a week, pharm labeled at 400wk. Now thats considered a prescribed cycle. If I was a dr I wouldnt want my name on a 400wk prescription. Ive had a number of issues with this certain pharm, gonna request not to use them next order. This last time a vial came completely unlabeled, no lot number, expiration, ect. and all the prescription labels on the plastic containers keep peeling off.


gimmee their name i'll use em

----------


## dlhoulton

Just started. I'm getting 50mg weekly.

----------


## Dinky

Wow, I'm getting hosed bad....

200mg once a month... 6 days and I crash and have been sleeping a lot.

----------


## J DIESEL3

> Wow, I'm getting hosed bad....
> 
> 200mg once a month... 6 days and I crash and have been sleeping a lot.


 Dinky tell your doctor you need to get blood work to check your t level.Then go for your BW on day 29 or 30 after your shot!

----------


## JD250

^^^^^ yep, and whats worse is that what your doc is doing to you is bad for your health, period, you need to educate him or find someone who has at least a SLIGHT understanding of what they're doing cuz your guy doesn't, no joke man you need to get this taken care of before he hurts you.

----------


## kelkel

^^^Exactly what JD said. Borderline criminal. Malfeasance! Read the stickies Dinky and start looking for a new doc.

----------


## jeff_33

i just picked up my prescription today, and i am sure this is way to low! doc gave me 200mg and it says inject 1/2 ml once a month? i am a newby and could use some advise

----------


## Vettester

> i just picked up my prescription today, and i am sure this is way to low! doc gave me 200mg and it says inject 1/2 ml once a month? i am a newby and could use some advise


Jeff, you really need to start your own thread and give us all the background details. I have a sticky in this forum that pertains to _new members_. Start there then let us know. You also might want to read the sticky with _finding a HRT doctor_, as it sounds like that subject is going to come as well.

Thanks

----------


## devildog1967

250 test E every 3 weeks,

----------


## standardtampaguy

Amen.

----------


## edmundo22

50 mg per week, is it best to start on a smaller dose say 80 mg per week and then move up after HTPA. Supression?

----------


## Hackamaniac

300 but only take 120, but gonna increase to 180 soon..

----------


## redhawk01

50 mgs twice a week. Test cyp

----------


## juice2012

100mg/week split in to 50mg every 3.5 days.

Yesterday was my first 50mg injection and I didn't feel the rush or anything like my first 100mg injection the week before. Today I'm feeling REALLY tired after lifting and only sleeping 7 hours last night. Probably going to bump it up after bloodwork and talking to the doctor. I pretty much write my own prescriptions anyway though.

----------


## Allaaro

Started 100 per week.
At 120 split 3 times per week sub-q.
Hoping to get up to 150 next week, see what bloodwork says.

----------


## startingnew

Dr prescribed 100mg/wk.Now clinic prescribed 200mg/wk but only do about 120-140.Feel best(as in great) at 140mg/wk but libido is better at 100-120mg/wk.Arimidex and HCG also.The 200mg/wk was to much for me as it killed my libido and I felt like crap.Blood work also showed that dosage was to much.I do know it's an individual thing as to what works best for them.

----------

